# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Excel 2016 15.17 on Mac - Controls not working

## MRock

I have been running O365 on my Mac for many months now and using a workbook that contains 2 x combo box drop-downs and one spinner control (all working up until at least 18 Dec 2015).  On returning to work yesterday I was greeted with a message indicating there was an Office update, so I downloaded and installed the update as I have done several times before.  I can't say for sure, but loading my workbook after the update, I found the combo boxes and spinner controls no longer work.  Clicking on, say, the spinner does not change the linked cell value.  I have tried reinstalling O365, 2016 v15.17 several times, even removed the Excel Application before reinstalling, but the problem remains.

I also have a legacy Office 2011 still on my Mac, in which the workbook works normally - spinner and combos.

I have also a VMWare Windows machine running O365, 2013 that also works properly.

I've tried creating a new test workbook with just a sample of the various controls available from the Developer tab and found that the spinner, slider, combo and list boxes do not work properly.  I've tried associating a macro with each and even that doesn't run (in the 2016 instance, of course).  The command button control is the only control that works normally.

I have a colleague still running O365, 2016, 15.16 on her Mac, in which the workbook, test workbook and controls all still work.  SoI surmise that it's either an issue with 15.17 or my installation of O365 and Excel has somehow become corrupt.

I have also upgraded from Yosemite to El Capitan, yesterday to see i that fixed the problem, but no, the problem exist before and after the update.

Short of removing O365 completely (not that I know how to do this cleanly) I have not been able to correct or repair my O365 installation and the controls in my existing workbook or my newly created test workbook will not work.

I would appreciate any valid suggestions or recommendations.

Max

----------


## GeeJayWhittle

I have the same problem, again since the update. Very frustrating as I have in excess of 50 spinners in 1 workbook alone. I upgraded to solve the scrolling issue, but did not expect another problem to arise.

Unfortunately I cannot help, but am relieved that I am not the only person with this problem.

Hope MS fix this soon.

Graham

----------


## MRock

I have also posted this on the MS O365 Community Forum under Mac 2016. The initial response from MS Support told that I should post such "Office app usage" queries on Technet suggesting my query be marked as closed. I have since replied restating that I think this is a bug and while MS has not yet replied again, several other people have commented they are experiencing the same bug. So let's hope MS takes notice very soon. I can imagine that this could be disasters is fir some business applications. 

Max

----------

